

Why Men Fail (2012) - ryanmarsh
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/09/11/opinion/brooks-why-men-fail.html

======
j2kun
What are these 12/15 fastest growing professions anyway? I'd like to see a lot
more detail about the claims being made and how the numbers to back them up.
Saying "there's a lot of evidence" is not evidence.

------
guard-of-terra
"I think there is a world market for maybe five men".

------
option_greek
Lovely generalizations. I was searching for a /s tag after the first
paragraph. Whats with the itch to find something wrong with one sub group or
another all the time..

------
Omniusaspirer
This entire opinion piece is gender-warfare clickbait. The comments might
spawn some good discussion but the article itself is awful.

~~~
dragonwriter
> This entire opinion piece is gender-warfare clickbait.

Its very light on opinion, it starts with a fairly factual if perhaps slightly
overgeneralized description of beliefs that are widespread as a lead in to a
factual (in terms of types of claims, vs. opinion) description of the claims
made in a particular book. (The degree to which those claims are substantiated
would is a question that would take actually reading the book to evaluate.)

